# Meet Eli



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is the newest foster. He came in with his 3 brothers, the breeder gave them up to being to curly....They are 13 weeks old. He isnt one that bit off his tongue.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is the newest foster. He came in with his 3 brothers, the breeder gave them up to being to curly....They are 13 weeks old. He isnt one that bit off his tongue.


You sure find some cute puppies. At that age, you never know how his coat might turn out. It is very sad that this little boy has no home. Thank you once again, Mary!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a cutie! Look at the size of his paws!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

OM Gosh! He is too precious! Glad you guys have him now  I LOVE his curly coat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like his curly coat and look at those HUGE paws. I can imagine the pups have all gave him a warm welcome.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> You sure find some cute puppies. At that age, you never know how his coat might turn out. It is very sad that this little boy has no home. Thank you once again, Mary!


From what I was told these 4 were had more waves and he was able to sell the others and not these guys


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhhh Eli I see you have found a girlfriend....Rosie-roooooooo! Boy is he a cutie Mary! Curls or no curls, I LOVE HIM!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG, I luuurve him, so cute!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> From what I was told these 4 were had more waves and he was able to sell the others and not these guys


So, so, sad.  It's hard for me to imagine a GR with no home. Actually, these puppies do have homes now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm, there must be some awful picky buyers that would not take these off a breeders hands because they have a wavey coat. I am sure they will eventually find good homes that will love and enjoy them.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

He is so cute!!! I can't believe the breeder gave him up for just being too curly. I love his coat. It's really pretty. He'll be a big boy with those big paws. Thank you so much for giving him a home. I hope his brothers will find a home soon too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think that curly coat gives him some personality. Great work on the rescue. I know he is in good caring hands now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They are adorable!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love that little bit of curly wave. Kudos to you Mary, I don't know how you find the time or room.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is too cute!

So that would mean because my Jack has curles he is less of a Golden in a Breeder world.???


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww he's so cute! I can't imagine people would reject a golden because of a wavy coat. ALL goldens are beautiful dogs, inside and out and i think the wavy coat adds another layer of personality!

Eli must have the perfect home waiting for him through rescue. He's just taking the long route getting there!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so adorable!!! and those feet!!!! He'll be adopted soon I'm sure and his brothers too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

He's one of the cutest pups I've seen in a long time! I love his coat...he reminds me so much of my own puppy. He's going to make somebody very happy someday!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh I LOVE him! He's BEAUTIFUL! And.. what's wrong with a curly coat?

From the Golden Retriever Club of America:
http://www.grca.org/StandProgs/standard.htm
"
_*Coat *_-- Dense and water repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; *may be straight or wavy*. Untrimmed natural ruff; moderate feathering on back of forelegs and on under-body; heavier feathering on front of neck, back of thighs and underside of tail."

Once that pups coat gets longer it will be wavy. AYAYAY! What kind of breeder is that?

BTW - Big feet mean nothing - Griff's Vet kept telling me he was going to be HUGE because he had such big feet as a pup - he's maybe 65lbs!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think he will be around for a few weeks.... We have some other pups that need to find homes as well.... Ummmmmmmmmmm ROSIE... comes to mind. Noah went on a home visit last night and stayed.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

OOOOH! Breeders loss, some lucky owners gain!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just showed him to my husband, and he was more upset than me that someone gave him up for being curly. He's adorable! He's going to be a big boy too!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom;BTW - Big feet mean nothing - Griff's Vet kept telling me he was going to be HUGE because he had such big feet as a pup - he's maybe 65lbs![/QUOTE said:


> I know They kept telling me that Cruiser was gong to be BIG and he turned a year in March and weights 84.5


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> I just showed him to my husband, and he was more upset than me that someone gave him up for being curly. He's adorable! He's going to be a big boy too!


I love my curly boy, so does everyone else. Can't believe just because he's got some curls he's not good enough. So sad.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We love it when Lucy's ears get all crinkly and curly too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is a curly haired golden...that breeder sounds pretty ignorant...well of course the breeder was ignorant...or the pups would have homes....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just don't get it, he is just adorable, who wouldn't want him? 

How many puppies at your house now? Did the other boy ever get a name?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I just don't get it, he is just adorable, who wouldn't want him?
> 
> How many puppies at your house now? Did the other boy ever get a name?


The other boy we named Noah... He went on a home visit and stayed..... I have 
2.. Rosie and Noah..


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oh my...I would LOVE to have him. Transport to CA? haha jk...Vito is enough work. 
He is just adorable!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo is showing. He is a doll and love the picture w/Rosie. Dirk's Fund has really been busy rescuing.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is the newest foster. He came in with his 3 brothers, the breeder gave them up to being to curly....They are 13 weeks old. He isnt one that bit off his tongue.


Too curly??? How pathetic! Hes gorgeous!! The breeder should be put down for being to UGLY and stupid!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He is just adorable, what a wonderful job you do taking them into your home. I love his curls and crinkles and those BIG paws.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a babe :smooch:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I love curly Goldens. I would take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> I love curly Goldens. I would take him in a heartbeat!


Ditto! I don't know how anyone couldn't love him!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's gonna be one GORGEOUS doggie 
So glad he's in your care! Now he'll find true love and happiness, and won't end up with such shallow idiots.


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

What a sweet puppy! Look at that face, I'll take him to!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Eli is a total sweetie..except.............. He gets into EVERYTHING.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would take him home in a heartbeat!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Eli is a total sweetie..except.............. He gets into EVERYTHING.


LOL, you mean they're not supposed to?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOL, you mean they're not supposed to?


And that is an understatement..... He ate my sliding glass door blinds and a few other things.... He is the worst chewing puppy I have even had....:no::no::no:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> And that is an understatement..... He ate my sliding glass door blinds and a few other things.... He is the worst chewing puppy I have even had....:no::no::no:


:uhoh: oops

Ahhh, and I suppose he refuses to chew on nyla bones and such, and only wanting to chew the "fun" stuff :doh: Sounds like Jax, only worse! ((hugs))


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> :uhoh: oops
> 
> Ahhh, and I suppose he refuses to chew on nyla bones and such, and only wanting to chew the "fun" stuff :doh: Sounds like Jax, only worse! ((hugs))


You hit it right on the nail.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My Toby had beautiful curly hair, and he was an awesome dog. Some people are just so superficial! I'm sure Eli will find someone who will see the dog inside (or is that the devil inside), not just the curly hair.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Color me dumb--but I thought wavy coats were desirable.  What's up with that? 

He's a gorgeous boy! You're so great to take these guys in...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He truly is a fat jolly lil guy... hes always happy


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You hit it right on the nail.....


One thing Jax really loves to chew, is a bone/or kong filled with PB mixed with kibble, frozen. Keeps hiim busy for hours


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

If peoples' ignorance and stupidity were oil, *we* would be getting paid $4.00 for every gallon we used.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> One thing Jax really loves to chew, is a bone/or kong filled with PB mixed with kibble, frozen. Keeps hiim busy for hours


doesnt care for kongs or bones


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> doesnt care for kongs or bone


Can't remember if Jax did at that age either :doh: 

Bad case of teething, or is he done with that?
(I forget his age)
Ummmm, only other thing I can think of that keeps him somewhat busy (besides beating up on MaeMae) is his squeaky tennis football, but I still have to watch him with it, as he'll tear off the material, :doh: lol! 

Is he food motivated at all? Maybe a food cube might hold his interest?

Quinn chews everything in sight that he can grab and run with, lol, but that doesn't include the stuff he's SUPPOSED to chew, lol  cept his woobies, he wuvs those, lol.


----------

